# Μα πρέπει να κλείσω από τώρα πού θα περάσω το βράδυ της γιορτής μου;



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Όχι, βέβαια. Είδα την ώρα και ησύχασα.

Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου θα κλείνει ο κύκλος των 5 «Μαθημάτων Ελληνικής Γλώσσας» που θα παραδώσει ο καθηγητής Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης στη Στοά του Βιβλίου (στην αίθουσα λόγου, φαντάζομαι) και το μάθημα θα είναι αφιερωμένο στη Νέα Ελληνική γλώσσα (Κοινή Νέα Ελληνική – Διάλεκτοι - Φωνολογική, γραμματική και συντακτική δομή - Το Λεξιλόγιο τής Νέας Ελληνικής - Προβλήματα - Προοπτικές).

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για όλα τα μαθήματα εδώ. Ώρα: 12.00-13.30.

(Οι κακοπροαίρετοι να μη σπεύσουν να πουν πού υποθέτουν ότι θα βρίσκομαι εκείνη την ώρα.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2008)

Δεν είναι κακοπροαίρετοι, απλώς ανταλλάσσουν knowing looks.


----------

